# ImageMagick déconne



## petitbeurre44 (22 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Quand je veux ouvrir une image avec image magick (%display PICT001.JPG par exemple), le terminal me répond uniquement en me déroulant un baratin sur Image Magick et les commandes usuelles, du type;
_Version: ImageMagick 6.2.6 04/18/06 Q16 http://www.imagemagick.org
Copyright: Copyright (C) 1999-2006 ImageMagick Studio LLC

Usage: display [options ...] file [ [options ...] file ...]

Where options include: 
  -antialias           remove pixel-aliasing
etc etc etc
_

Mais d'images, point! c'est vrai pour du JPG (ok on s'en fout on peut utiliser iPhoto), mais c'est vrai aussi pour mes fichiers .ppm , qui sont le résultat de simulations numériques, et j'ai absolument besoin de voir ces fichiers! 
Si quelqu'un peut me dire comment réparer ImageMagick ou si quelqu'un connaît un autre logiciel qui pourrait faire le même travail, je suis preneur!
Merci beaucoup de votre aide
Hervé


----------



## ntx (22 Mai 2006)

petitbeurre44 a dit:
			
		

> Mais d'images, point! c'est vrai pour du JPG (ok on s'en fout on peut utiliser iPhoto), mais c'est vrai aussi pour mes fichiers .ppm , qui sont le résultat de simulations numériques, et j'ai absolument besoin de voir ces fichiers!
> Si quelqu'un peut me dire comment réparer ImageMagick ou si quelqu'un connaît un autre logiciel qui pourrait faire le même travail, je suis preneur!
> Merci beaucoup de votre aide


GraphicConverter?


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2006)

Est-ce que cela a marché un jour ? Comment as-tu installé ImageMagick ?
As-tu lancé le serveur X11 ? (et l'as-tu installé au préalable   )
As-tu défini et exporté une variable d'environnement DISPLAY ?


----------



## petitbeurre44 (22 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que cela a marché un jour ? Comment as-tu installé ImageMagick ?
> As-tu lancé le serveur X11 ? (et l'as-tu installé au préalable   )
> As-tu défini et exporté une variable d'environnement DISPLAY ?



Salut Bompi,
Le serveur X11 est bien lancé
DISPLAY a bien été définie et lancée
Et en fait Image Magick je l'ai jamais installé...je croyais que c'était natif sous OS X...oups?
Effectivement quand je lance une recherche via spotlight, les seuls fichiers qu'ils me trouvent sont dans les fichiers Fink...du coup je dois installer Image Magick via Fink?
merci de vos renseignements
hervé


----------



## petitbeurre44 (22 Mai 2006)

c'est tout bon ça marche via Fink!
Merci beaucoup de votre aide et bonne journée!


----------



## FjRond (23 Mai 2006)

petitbeurre44 a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout bon ça marche via Fink!
> Merci beaucoup de votre aide et bonne journée!


En effet


----------



## tatouille (23 Mai 2006)

ta version de image mage
manquait juste le support pour ton type d'image

tiens fait un tour ici

man sips


```
/usr/bin/sips -z 64 64 -s format png --out AboutIcon.png AboutIcon.icns
```


----------

